# Nissan Expands XM Relationship



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Nissan North America selected XM Satellite Radio as its
factory-installed satellite radio solution for Infiniti and
Nissan vehicles beginning with the 2008 model year.

More than 500,000 Nissan and Infiniti vehicles with
factory-installed XM are projected to be produced for the
2008 model year with more than 1 million projected annually
by the 2010 model year, XM said.

In January, Nissan picked XM to be its supplier of
satellite-delivered data and telematics services, such as
in-vehicle messaging and XM NavTraffic. The announcement
made Wednesday is an expansion of that relationship.

Currently, Nissan offers XM as a feature on a variety of
models, including the Nissan Sentra, Altima, Maxima, Quest,
350Z Coupe, Murano, Armada, Pathfinder, Frontier, Xterra, and
Titan, as well as the Infiniti FX45, G35, M45, Q45, and QX56.

www.SkyReport.com - reprinted with permission


----------

